
Is it really a Leonardo? - howrude
https://aeon.co/essays/why-the-expert-eye-still-rules-the-game-of-art-authenticity
======
craigcannon
Related: The Mark of a Masterpiece -
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2010/07/12/the-mark-
of-a-...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2010/07/12/the-mark-of-a-
masterpiece)

~~~
kevinwang
Wow, that was a wild ride

